# Corn snake incubation temperature and medium



## intravenous

I've left this a bit late  but when incubating corn snake eggs is 28 degrees ok and an inch and a half of vermiculate? What should the vermiculate feel like once watered because at the moment the top doesn't feel that wet but the bottom has gathered a small puddle of water (and yes, I have mixed it :razz:?

One last thing...some peoiple drill few air holes in the incubation box and some don't bother, just opening the box twice a week or so. Is there any problems with either of these methods?


----------



## sue

I incubate mine at 84F ish so not sure what that is in degrees C (I'm old!)
As for medium I use course vermiculite 5-6 cups vermiculite to 1 cup of water and stir well. I use unvented Cadbury boxes and take the lid off now and again. Hope that helps


----------



## Greenphase

I used to incubate corns at 85-86 and could expect hatchlings at 49-53 days.I also used course vermiculite but what i did is place a sheet of newspaper over the eggs for the first few weeks.If the paper is wet then you need to take the lid of for a few days if the paper is dry you want to add more water around the edge of the tub.You want the newspaper to be damp to the touch but not wet.After around 3-4 weeks you get to know how damp the substrate needs to be and wont need to do it again.


----------



## Paul B

A customer of mine brought in a clutch of eggs that had been in the viv for 24 hours and had dehydrated quite badly.
As an experiment i put half in damp vermiculite and half in damp spagnum moss. All temps at 84F in large cricket boxes which are sort of ventilated but not to a great extent.
After 24 hours the ones in the moss had reinflated but it took the ones in vermiculite a further 24 hours to get the same.
3 weeks on and they are still looking viable. Fingers crossed.


----------

